# Goat milk ok? Full fat or nonfat?



## Girlnotboy (May 28, 2014)

Can poodles tolerate goat milk? Cow dairy is a huge no-no for my toy. She LOVES dairy, and it's probably her favorite, but it causes diarrhea every time. Lately she's become very intolerant of foods she used to eat (namely The Honest Kitchen's Embark), which she vomited all of. I've been giving her The Honest Kitchen powdered goat milk, but it's so expensive, and I hope to change to Meyenberg powdered goat milk. Is goat milk healthy for poodles? Full fat or nonfat or none at all? I would love for my tiny baby to enjoy her food again. We can't even eat dairy in front of her because she'll cry because she can't have any. I don't know how she smells cold milk, cold string cheese, and vanilla ice cream as dairy, but she does, and it immediately sets her off. Thanks.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I hope someone answers because Wilson likes Bloom, too. It is expensive though and I was wondering the same thing about just using goat's milk. Bloom does have probiotics added...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have heard that raw goat's milk is very good for dogs! That it is beneficial for digestion and allergies! And that the fat in it is very easily digested..........haven't had the need to try it on Molly though!

Cow's milk is a no no.........dogs don't tolerate it's lactose very well.

Oh yeah, goat's milk has natural probiotics too!


----------



## Girlnotboy (May 28, 2014)

I did some more reading on this, and I'm going to gradually ease her into Meyenberg's goat milk with added probiotics while she's on her last 2 packets of Bloom and hope she does well. Bloom is simply too pricy, and Meyenberg claims their goat milk is sourced from added hormone-free goats. I think I'll give her the nonfat kind first. I'd prefer to give her the full fat but have concerns about pancreatitis. Thanks to both for your comments.

I'm curious how other poodles tolerate cow dairy? People on this forum often feed their dogs cheese, yogurt, etc. My tiny girl loves cheese, yogurt, dog ice cream, etc., but cow dairy doesn't agree with her.


----------



## Girlnotboy (May 28, 2014)

Hi, I've been giving Yoki Meyenberg nonfat powdered goat milk for 2 weeks with mixed results. I think she doesn't do as well on it because it lacks the probiotics added in Bloom. So I bought Wholistic brand probiotics to supplement. It's not as good as Bloom (not as many strains), but I hope it does the job. She does LOVE the taste of this new goat milk even though it's nonfat, so at least that hasn't been an issue. Hopefully it works for yours too.


----------



## Girlnotboy (May 28, 2014)

Also, although not labeled organic, Meyenberg claims its products are sourced from goats who haven't been treated with rGH or antibiotics.


----------

